

Show HN: Nametiles – Your digital identity, embedded in your blog - larrysalibra
https://nametiles.co

======
MicroBerto
Been following Nametiles / Passcard development for a bit. One gap I think
NameTiles could really help fill is Authorship.

For instance, in a WordPress post, you have the author (ie "This post was
written by +larry"), so it'd be cool if the WP plugin used a Nametile on the
author link.

Then, somewhere, I should be able to see _everything_ +larry has written on
any site, so that I can keep tabs on stuff he writes on his various
properties.

I know Google dumped showing Authorship in the search results (I'm not sure if
they're using it at all in their algorithm), but I think this is the best use
case.

I like certain authors but don't want to follow their social media. I just
want to see the stuff they've _written_.

And _that_ , IMHO, was the actual purpose of Authorship anyway! Google lost
their direction with it and made it far too complicated (as they often do)...

Anyway, just one of several cool use cases for this. Congrats on the cool idea
and launch Larry!!

~~~
larrysalibra
Thanks! I think part of the vision for this technology is that since primary
key for people's identity (or identities!) to tie to together parts of their
identity across different platforms and services.

Google, Facebook, etc have tried to do this before, but it never works because
their business concerns always get in the way of the technology.

Imagine Facebook agreeing to make Google Accounts their primary key for their
userbase. It wouldnt even happen over Zuck's cold dead body - would be a
horrible business decision.

Passcard is in the blockchain and the only ownership is people owning their
identities, so anyone can build on it...just like I built Nametiles!

